# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Problemen met anticonceptiepleister - Artikel

## Leontien

> In de Verenigde Staten heeft de producent van de populaire anticonceptiepleister Ortho-Evra, Johnson and Johnson, gewaarschuwd voor de te hoge concentraties hormonen die worden vrijgegeven, met als gevolg een hoger risico op bloedproppen en andere nog niet eerder ontdekte bijverschijnselen. De Amerikaanse Food and Drug Administration heeft onmiddellijk maatregelen genomen om de gebruiksters van de klevers te waarschuwen voor de mogelijke risico’s.
> 
> Tot nu toe ging de fabrikant er vanuit dat de pleister dezelfde risico's gaf als de pil. In de klinische studies waren de symptomen meestal mild en verdwenen ze na enkele cycli. De symptomen die het meest geconstateerd werden zijn: borstspanning, hoofdpijn, duizeligheid en een allergische reactie op de plaats van aanbrengen.


Bron: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=3179

----------

